# April's kidding thread...Update: TWO KIDS!



## neener92 (Nov 30, 2011)

Here she is....twat and all. I'd like to know how long you think she has til she kids, I'm guessing 1 to 2 weeks maybe? April is more deep in the belly than wide, she has always carried this way. I am not exactly sure what date she was bred, perhaps the end of July or sometime in August. This will be her third kidding, and she is about 6 or 7 years old, the last time she kidded was about 5 years ago.

Here's her twat picture and you can see how wide she is.






I feel like I'm violating her. 










Udder.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 30, 2011)

I am no goat expert by any means, but my guess is she will kid anytime now... less then a week away. Most likely (assuming she goes by the doe code) she will kid right in the middle of a blizzard in the middle of the night when you have no power. Isnt that how these does work?


----------



## neener92 (Nov 30, 2011)

She's normally pretty good with kidding when I'm around to help, thought she has never needed help kidding. She has always kidded in the barn on really nice sunny days, I say always, I mean the two times.  Hopefully she goes by those rules again! I'm really excited, first kids in a long time!


----------



## RPC (Nov 30, 2011)

I say twins within the next 2 weeks but that is just a guess. I am thinking her udder will fill some more.


----------



## neener92 (Nov 30, 2011)

I just started noticing her udder about a week ago, and her twat about 2 to 3 weeks. I sure wish she would hurry up, I'm starting to get impatient! I'm praying for at least one pretty colored doeling...two doelings sounds just fine, but a boy and a girl works too! Even one doeling is good!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 30, 2011)

I love kidding threads


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 1, 2011)

My guess is another 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not seeing anything that screams "Any day now" to me.

But that's what the doe code's all about, ain't it?  Keeping us two-leggers guessing....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I love kidding threads


x2


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree Roll, I was even thinking another 2 months.  But wanted to be more optimistic.  and again the doe code is always lurking over us.


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 1, 2011)

What's her percentage neener?  Her udder seems small.


----------



## neener92 (Dec 1, 2011)

Another 4 to 6 weeks?! Perhaps you are right, I will go crazy if I have to wait that long to see kids! I have no clue what her percentage is, but I do remember her last two kiddings her udder only filled up 2 days before actually having the babies, and never got very big at all.


----------



## neener92 (Dec 7, 2011)

She is much wider in person!


----------



## elevan (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 7, 2011)

Nothing looks "imminent" to me.  However, your best bet is going on her previous pregnancies.  I take it you don't know when she was bred?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Why does everyone have a  kidding thread ??? I WANT A KIDDING THREAD !!  Yours are fun to watch though !!


----------



## neener92 (Dec 7, 2011)

She was bred around the end of July beginning of Aug.


----------



## neener92 (Dec 12, 2011)

April didn't eat all her grain today, just a few nibbles, she even ignored the really good green hay I put out and just laid in it....almost all day. Not like her at all! She's normally a HOG! I sat with her a little today and every little bit her belly would JUMP, and she would flinch. She seemed very uncomfortable, laying down and getting up and laying down. Her udder also looks bigger than the last pic I added. Perhaps she will kid soon!? 

Everyone that drives by (family) asks "how much longer she will go". She likes standing on a little bridge I put up for the goats so they could cross the creek without getting their feets wet, and they say "boy does she look like her belly is about the fall in the water"!

Garsh darn goats will drive me mad!  

SFG just buy a kid! Then you don't have to wait, wait, and wait! Plus you can pick out what you want your kid to look like, unless you like surprises.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## neener92 (Dec 23, 2011)

Aprils udder has gone from lose and black to fuller/firm and purple-ish pink! Now I'm giving her any day now, I think I might have been a tad excited before..... oopsies!  I'm gonna have to move Jackson the buck since hes been bugging the life out of her...darn boys!  I'm getting excitederrr! This is definitely the biggest she has ever been! Her last kidding she just had two kids! Perhaps we will see THREE!!!!! Don't tell her is said that though!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> Aprils udder has gone from lose and black to fuller/firm and purple-ish pink! Now I'm giving her any day now, I think I might have been a tad excited before..... oopsies!  I'm gonna have to move Jackson the buck since hes been bugging the life out of her...darn boys!  I'm getting excitederrr! This is definitely the biggest she has ever been! Her last kidding she just had two kids! Perhaps we will see THREE!!!!! Don't tell her is said that though!


----------



## Nova+Sassy (Dec 23, 2011)

I cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## wannacow (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Missy (Dec 24, 2011)

I just love kidding threads!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## neener92 (Dec 26, 2011)

She's waiting for next Christmas I'm sure of it! Yesterday her twat was open a little...still is today, udder is HUGE now, nearly dragging the ground, it does touch the ground when she pees....poor girl! I've had her in the stall since Friday (I think) since there is a creek in the middle of the field they cross to go to their favorite eating spot. Seriously guys, she's gonna POP! My dad and uncle keep saying if she doesn't have them soon she's gonna explode! I don't think anything on her could get any bigger! Her ligs disappeared Sunday if my mind serves me right. I was sure she would go today since I wouldn't have been able to play with the babies since we had to work cattle, but maybe tomorrow since I have to clean house all day? I'll try to get pics tomorrow...... Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 26, 2011)

So there you'll be, cleaning house... dust one picture frame, run out to the barn, come back in, vacuum half a room, think you hear something and run to the barn, get out the cleaning supplies for the bathroom, run to the barn.  I can tell she's got a few more days to go because you didn't make a single spelling error in that last post!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 26, 2011)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> So there you'll be, cleaning house... dust one picture frame, run out to the barn, come back in, vacuum half a room, think you hear something and run to the barn, get out the cleaning supplies for the bathroom, run to the barn.  I can tell she's got a few more days to go because you didn't make a single spelling error in that last post!


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Dec 26, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> She's waiting for next Christmas I'm sure of it! Yesterday her twat was open a little...still is today, udder is HUGE now, nearly dragging the ground, it does touch the ground when she pees....poor girl! I've had her in the stall since Friday (I think) since there is a creek in the middle of the field they cross to go to their favorite eating spot. Seriously guys, she's gonna POP! My dad and uncle keep saying if she doesn't have them soon she's gonna explode! I don't think anything on her could get any bigger! Her ligs disappeared Sunday if my mind serves me right. I was sure she would go today since I wouldn't have been able to play with the babies since we had to work cattle, but maybe tomorrow since I have to clean house all day? I'll try to get pics tomorrow...... Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!


If she hasn't kidded by the time you read this, you really should snap a picture so we can see her before pics.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 26, 2011)

BeccaJoVon said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 on the pictures


----------



## neener92 (Dec 26, 2011)

OK, now I wonna go check on her! Geesh! lol..... It's a wonder I didn't make a spelling error, but I am a little weird with spelling stuff correctly plus my internet spell checks stuff for me.  I'm a cheater! Anyhow, on them pictures, I'll go check her and snap some pics, and I have some I just took the other day and we can compare. I think I took the other pics about Friday....the little huzzy! Sorry, I have to talk about how hateful she is keepin' be waitin' and all.  I promise I love her....really!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 26, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> OK, now I wonna go check on her! Geesh! lol..... It's a wonder I didn't make a spelling error, but I am a little weird with spelling stuff correctly plus my internet spell checks stuff for me.  I'm a cheater! Anyhow, on them pictures, I'll go check her and snap some pics, and I have some I just took the other day and we can compare. I think I took the other pics about Friday....the little huzzy! Sorry, I have to talk about how hateful she is keepin' be waitin' and all.  I promise I love her....really!


----------



## neener92 (Dec 26, 2011)

No kids....of course. She's still acting VERY uncomfortable. Breathing hard, tail straight up, pacing, and she is also doing something I haven't seen her do before (I know it's not uncommon, but) she is peeing and smelling it and doing the lip thingy.
Sorry for taking all the pics...I got a little carried away.

Friday pics.......








Tonight......








Here's an udder pic while she was peeing, her udder doesn't really show up in the other pics since it's so fuzzy.





And she wanted a face picture on here...she never wants face pictures taken.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 26, 2011)

I see she likes to flare her nostrils to I see. I would say soon, but I am no expert.


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Dec 27, 2011)

She is definitely a lot bigger than in the first set of pictures.  Her utter looks twice as big to me.  I'm no expert either, I'm actually a beginner novice--if there is such a thing, but it can't be much longer.  

I'm turning into a sheep person now.  We used to have goats, Nubian, but I couldn't keep them inside the fence.  They would get out and we would go open the gate, go gather them up and herd them toward the gate, and they would jump the fence and go back into the pen.    We gave them to a friend who had goats and then we did without for several years.  Now I have a couple of older ewes that someone gave me.  (He had no grass due to the drought and couldn't afford hay.)  They are bred, but he didn't know when they were bred.  I think the first one will lamb in about a week and it's been fun watching your thread, as I'm sure you'll have kids before I have lambs.

Good luck!  I'll be looking for pictures of the babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 27, 2011)

Your Friday pics look exactly like my Elsie this morning, right down to the fuzzy udder.  Hopefully that means she is getting close too.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

Hoping for babies soon!

Love the face pic.

K


----------



## neener92 (Dec 28, 2011)

Still no babies...ugh! But, she didn't look nearly as wide this morning. Maybe they are getting ready. We all feel sure she's gonna pop a dozen out! LOL.... Perhaps, not that many.  

I've added a picture of "daddy" (Waylon) to make the thread a little more interesting. A lot of his babies turned out paints, and April had paint doelings both kiddings.....so I'm hoping for some SPOTS!
Here he is stink and all.


----------



## Nova+Sassy (Dec 29, 2011)

Cant wait!!


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Dec 29, 2011)

Nova+Sassy said:
			
		

> Cant wait!!


Me, too !


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> Still no babies...ugh! But, she didn't look nearly as wide this morning. Maybe they are getting ready. We all feel sure she's gonna pop a dozen out! LOL.... Perhaps, not that many.
> 
> I've added a picture of "daddy" (Waylon) to make the thread a little more interesting. A lot of his babies turned out paints, and April had paint doelings both kiddings.....so I'm hoping for some SPOTS!
> Here he is stink and all.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3557_sldkgj.jpg


he is nice looking buck


----------



## RPC (Dec 29, 2011)

If April waits another 10 or so days maybe we will get kids on the same day!!!!


----------



## neener92 (Dec 29, 2011)

He wasn't too bad, not nearly as wide as I would have liked, but he was free to borrow and I got another doeling out of the deal, and I'll get kids from him. Then I can save all the money from the kids and purchase a nicer buck! 

If she waits another 10 days we will have baby goats hanging off the barn ceiling, because April would have exploded! She is acting so uncomfortable, poor ol' hateful huz!    But, hey! We had two lambs born today! I told April she was a bad girl not popping before the sheep! 

How many does do you have to kid RPC


----------



## RPC (Dec 29, 2011)

I only have 3 this year. 1 due the 8th, 1 the 10th and the last on the 1. I will be done as fast as I started. I have 1 that could possibly be bred but I highly doubt it. He acts like she has come in heat but she is getting rather large.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 30, 2011)

Congratulations on the new lambs.  And hoping to hear about new goats soon! 

K


----------



## neener92 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure April's udder has boomed....she would! It is 24 degrees out!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure April's udder has boomed....she would! It is 24 degrees out!


Brr....


----------



## neener92 (Jan 3, 2012)

She will probably wait til tonight, I think it's supposed to be around 14.....now that is brrrr! Stupid goats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you gotten much snow? We got a very very light dusting this morning, but I see they are calliing for 10-12 inches in some areas. 

I figure end of January we will have 3 to 4 feet on the ground and in the single digits, since that is when ours are due to kid. Good luck.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 3, 2012)

We have 2 to 3 inches-ish. We can hardly make it off our mountain without chains. Where is summer!?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

I think thats describes how I feel !!!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Scratch that its supposed to be 7 degrees tonight, she will have them for sure! UGH!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## neener92 (Jan 3, 2012)

I was sitting in the barn today for a little with April and I saw a baby kick and she jumped, they...or it was jumping around like crazy! She looked so annoyed.  Udders are huge, and temp is dropping. Looks like I'll be running to the barn all night!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I was sitting in the barn today for a little with April and I saw a baby kick and she jumped, they...or it was jumping around like crazy! She looked so annoyed.  Udders are huge, and temp is dropping. Looks like I'll be running to the barn all night!


  ~


----------



## Annamarierw (Jan 3, 2012)

I have to agree.... she has awhile still,
 her belly has not dropped and her bags need to fill up some more... that being said watch she is gonna make us all liars and kid tonight!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 3, 2012)

I would for sure be sticking my head in the door every couple of hours. Good luck. At our house we had three of us taking turns setting our alarm clocks, but my oldest child moved out, so this year I am down to my  husband and I, and he hates getting up in the middle of the night. He doesn't mind getting up early (5am or so) or staying up late, but when he is woke up in the middle of the night he has a hard time falling back to sleep. so I normally get the 1 am and 3 am barn check. He often does 11pm and 5am, then I go back out at 6am. If there are complications then we join forces and are both out in the barn. 

Good luck, hope you have someone that can do one of the barn checks for you. on the bright side it is suppose to warm up friday and next week.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 3, 2012)

If she has awhile now, I will freak....she will have milk dripping out of her udder but Thursday for sure. I actually think I saw some milk dripping out, at least that's what it looked like. She couldn't possibly go another week at this point, that I am sure of.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> If she has awhile now, I will freak....she will have milk dripping out of her udder but Thursday for sure. I actually think I saw some milk dripping out, at least that's what it looked like. She couldn't possibly go another week at this point, that I am sure of.


With that statement said she is going to doe code even more and  make a liar out if you


----------



## neener92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe...oh well, when she pops....she pops.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> Maybe...oh well, when she pops....she pops.


  here is hoping she delivers soon


----------



## neener92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, if ya'll haven't figured it out yet....I LOVE taking pictures, so here's some murr!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 4, 2012)

Whew! No kids this morning! That actually excites me!  I don't really want her to kid til it warms up a little....maybe that will throw her off my trail?!


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 4, 2012)

My friend I were sure we were going to find kids in our barns this morning!!!  Kinda excited we didn't but bummed too!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Annamarierw (Jan 4, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> If she has awhile now, I will freak....she will have milk dripping out of her udder but Thursday for sure. I actually think I saw some milk dripping out, at least that's what it looked like. She couldn't possibly go another week at this point, that I am sure of.


No I think you are totally right!! I was looking at the earlier pictures by mistake... Poor thing looks like she is gonna pop! 
Can you guys imagine?? more than one baby... with multiple legs, all kicking and moving around! OMG I had one at a time with only 2 legs and felt like a punching bag!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 4, 2012)

TWO KIDS! Just what I wanted, a dark painted doeling! And a cream headed buckling! YAYY! I had to help the babies suck, her udders are about dragging the ground, so I had to hold the babies on the ground and let them suck.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 4, 2012)

congrats!!!   they will catch on to the low hanging udder quickly, but for today and tonight I would try to help them every 3 or 4 hours, to make sure they aren't hungry, if they dont act interested, I wouldn't force it.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

Must have pics.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 4, 2012)

It's so amazing how natures takes care of itself! Yea, I let them suck a little til they just kinda played around then left momma with her babies.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## thasista (Jan 4, 2012)

Yay congrats!!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll get some "dry" pics tomorrow.









Girlieee! She is totally a keeper!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations!  Both babies are gorgeous! The girl is considered paint b/c of the color on her leg? Other than that she looks traditional to me.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you. The girl has a large brown spot under her tail and on her belly the brown spots on her legs are pretty large and I think all four legs are brown, I'm guessing she's considered a paint? I could be wrong.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds like you are right. I'm no boer goat expert though. I'm sure the boer experts could tell you.  I'm looking forward to updated pictures when they are dry, up and moving around


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 4, 2012)

Very cute. Congratulations!


----------



## thasista (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG I'm goat addicted!  They are adorable!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

So cute!  Thanks for the pics!  I love the white on the girls face.   I also love the cream and white boers they are so pretty, even if he is a boy.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all. I am pretty happy with what April gave me! I checked out the little doeling a little more, she has a great big brown patch on her belly and on all four feet. Her "hood" comes down and almost meets one brown leg patch, I am soo proud of April!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats !!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 4, 2012)

They are adorable!  Can't wait for some more pics!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations!  

Hoping all is well with April and kids!

K


----------



## neener92 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, here's some new pics. Once again I got carried away! I also added some pics of Aprils poor udder, deff never got that big before, should I try milking her out or just leave her, the kids aren't really eating that much, not near as much as a lamb. They have figured out they have to get down on their knees, the little girl even lays down to drink. The little girl has weak pasterns, I've seen calves have them then after a few days they straighten out, is that the case with goats?

I wasn't too fond of the bucklings color, I'm not too into the cream hooded Boers, but he is definitely growing on me, he has an awesome personality...already! 























Udder pics.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 5, 2012)

See if you can get some Bo-Se for the little girl.  It is RX, you will need a script.  That may help with her weak pasterns.  Selinium deficiency can cause weakness in goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 5, 2012)

bo-se will help, but her pasturns will straighten out on their own.

I would take advantage of all that milk, and milk some out, and save if in your freezer in ziplock freezer bags or glass jars for an emergency, and it will help take some pressure off her so she doesn't get engorged. It will settle down in a few days and adjust to the kids needs.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 5, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> bo-se will help, but her pasturns will straighten out on their own.
> 
> I would take advantage of all that milk, and milk some out, and save if in your freezer in ziplock freezer bags or glass jars for an emergency, and it will help take some pressure off her so she doesn't get engorged. It will settle down in a few days and adjust to the kids needs.


I second that notion.  Keep that extra colostrum in the freezer for emergencies.   It's a godsend in a pinch.   

What lovely little babies.  

As for the pasterns,  I would definitely give both babies a BoSe Shot.  It will boost them a bit and give them a nice start.  The pasterns will straighten up on their own, but they could probably use the boost.  

A little vitamin B shot would hurt either.


----------



## RPC (Jan 5, 2012)

I like your new kids congrats!!!!!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 5, 2012)

I tried milking her out a little, she wasn't having it...AT ALL! I tried holding a baby there to make her think it was a baby, but she knew better. If I would have done it yesterday she would have let me. Darn! Oh well, we keep powdered colostrum on hand at all times, since we have calves born all year-round, and lambs being born in the spring.

I'll try getting them both a Bo-Se shot, is this something I should be giving to all kids, can I get it by the bottle from the vet I wonder? I'm sure our vet will give me a bottle if I asked.... 

The babies were very playful tonight, jumpin' around all over the place driving mom crazy already....I forgot how much more fun kids are than lambs!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 5, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> I like your new kids congrats!!!!!


Thanks, I'm thinkin' the little buckling will turn out thick...maybe. He looks pretty wide to me. The doeling has long legs, not sure where those long legs came from.


----------



## Missy (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats to the adorable little kids! 


Is jealous....


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 6, 2012)

What sweet babies.  Thanks for getting carried away with the pics.  They look great!  

K


----------



## lil'turkeyma (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats!!They are both very pretty.I love those spots on the girl,kinda looks funny on her bottom,like she sat in mud or something.


----------



## Nova+Sassy (Jan 7, 2012)

They are both beautiful!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 7, 2012)

It is a bottle, of bo-se, around $16-20.   Give it to your does(1cc per 40lbs) about a month before they kid, and then give 1/2cc to your kids, if they seem weak at all, or have leg problems. IF they are under 5lbs give them 1/4cc.


----------

